# Hip Hop



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Tagchön.
Wie steht ihr Zu Hip Hop?
Findet ihr es Hip bzw. Hop oder einfach zu wegghoppeln?
Also ich stehe zu Hip Hop (woltle es mit Anfangsbuchstaben abkürzen, was aber glaube zum Bann führen würde^^) so: Ich mag es eigentlich nicht. Aber da gibt es eine Band: Rage against the Machine. Diese Band ist zwar Crossover, enthält aber sehr viel Hip Hop Elemente. Die Texte sind links und geben Sinn zum Nachdenken und bestätigen mein politisches Weltbild. Außerdem sind die instrumentals (wegen dem Metal Anteil) Hammer und passen perfekt zum Hip Hop teil. Aber solche Hip Hop Sachen, die nen Text mit niederem Sinn haben und einfach eine viel zu simple und schlechte Melodie bzw. "instrumentals" finde ich zum weglaufen. Und davon scheitn es nur bei Hip Hop nur zu wimmeln (meiner Einsicht nach). Also ich hasse Hip Hop, aber das Crossover Hip Hop von Ratm liebe ich.
Was habt ihr für eine Meinung über Hip Hop und habt ihr vllt auch einen Lieblingskünstler?


----------



## Arosk (13. Januar 2010)

Flop.


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Januar 2010)

Wieder ein Thread, den die Welt, oder besser gesagt, Buffed nicht braucht!
Da es eh wieder in "HipHop ist scheisse" und "Metal vs HipHop" ausarten wird (und da bestätigt mich schon der 1. Post nach dem TE): vote 4 close des Kinderspielplatzes.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Januar 2010)

Flop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Januar 2010)

*auf Takti wart*


----------



## Teal (13. Januar 2010)

Sorry, aber die Diskussionsgrundlage für diesen Thread ist doch mehr als dürftig. Mache darum lieber gleich mal zu, bevor es im Flame endet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls Bedarf für einen allgemeinen Diskussionsthread zum Thema Hip Hop gibt: Gerne, jedoch denke ich, dass dies der falsche Ansatz für so etwas war.

Gruß,
Teal


----------

